# Lowering springs



## az3098 (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a B13 Sentra XE that I'd like to install lowering srpings on. I've found an H & R Lowering Spring kit on Tirerack.com that will provide a 1.3" hieght reduction but I've also read that lowering more than 1" could be worse than lowering at all. Can anyone provide any feedback or refer me to a supplier with better springs.

Thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

look at the stickys and do some searching u will get the info much faster than waiting


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

az3098 said:


> I have a B13 Sentra XE that I'd like to install lowering srpings on. I've found an H & R Lowering Spring kit on Tirerack.com that will provide a 1.3" hieght reduction but I've also read that lowering more than 1" could be worse than lowering at all. Can anyone provide any feedback or refer me to a supplier with better springs.
> 
> Thanks.


I'll save you a lot of research. Go here: http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=77408&page=1&pp=20

If you want lowering springs these are by far the best you can buy and there are like 12 sets left. But what ever spring you choose you should upgrade your shocks/struts. AGX is very good and common. Good luck.

P.S. Yes lowering more than 1.5 inches is bad unless you have shortened struts which are $$$. If all you care about is looks then go for it but (apparently) your car will ride and handle poorly.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

accualy i think u can lower the b13 more its the b14 that has the crapy rear suspention and u need shortend struts but the b13 has much more sophisticated rear and its ok i dont know tho you may want to ask the b13 guys


----------

